# Dudley - enjoying the end of 2014



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

A few pics taken over the last few days, Dudley holding on to his secret santa rudolf toy, his remodelled secret santa toy, sorry ss but he can carry it much easier now! (it did have a body of balls!) playing in the garden, holding another Christmas pressie, a superhero beaver catapult toy!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Lovely photos 

....and you have snow  you are not that far from me and we had about half an inch for around an hour before the rain drove it away


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Happy boy Dudley
Just mud here - and a couple of really good hard frosts...


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Lovely pictures Dudley being cute as usual. I like snow as long as it dosnt stay long.
Thirty degrees here


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

yummy snow snack! jumping for the toy 
and got it!

we had a heavy couple of hours boxing day eve, 15 min drive south of here and there was none, its half gone today. I missed the opportunity of some lovely photo's yesterday at Beacon Hill Country park near Loughborough, thick snow and sunny sky - stupid me forgot the camera.
well best go and bring in the new year with the family, Happy New Year again to you lovely lot. xxx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Happy New Year Dudley and family, please resolve to post lots of photos of that gorgeous dog enjoying life to its fullest.


----------



## Del17 (Mar 25, 2014)

Gorgeous as ever, Dudley xxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Love his a always


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Love those Dudley pics dawn, he reminds me of Ralph with a de stuffed stuffed toy in his chops!! 
HNY to you all x


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Snow! Bailey has never seen snow yet. I am still hoping for some this winter! Once again fantastic pictures. Happy new year.


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Lovey Dudley pics! We had snow too! Murphy was very confused the balls daddy was throwing kept disappearing! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

